# I win for a zoo!



## Andrew273 (Jan 25, 2008)

I think I win in terms of most animals. Between my boyfriend and I we have:

1.0.0 dog (American Eskimo cross, Odie)
0.1.0 cat (Hugo)
0.1.0 red eared slider
1.0.0 painter turtle
2.0.0 Sugar gliders (Gus and Dangles)
1.0.0 guinea pig (Guineasaurus rex aka Rocky)
1.0.0 ferret (Charlie weasel)
3.1.0 rats (Moomoo, Shevaun, Addy, and Sassy)
1.1.0 Rusty red thicktail scorpions
0.0.1. Chilean brown scorpion
0.1.0 Arizona bark scorpion
1.0.0 Mountain bark scorpions
0.1.0 Desert hairy scorpion
0.0.1. Forest scorpion
0.1.1. Tanzanian three lined scorpion
0.1.0 Tri-colored burrowing scorpion
1.0.0 Tanzanian redclaw scorpion
0.0.2 Costa rican zebra tarantulas
0.1.0 Pinktoe tarantula
0.0.1 Martinique pinktoe tarantula
0.0.1 Mexican redknee tarantula
0.1.1 Curved horn baboon tarantula
0.1.1 Greated horned baboon tarantula
0.1.0 Greenbottle blue tarantula
1.1.1 Rosehair tarantulas
0.1.0 Togo starburst tarantula
0.1.0 Cameroon red baboon tarantula
0.0.1 Salmon pink birdeater tarantula
0.0.1 Socotra island blue baboon taranula (_M. balfouri_ the prize of my collection)
0.1.0 Chilean copper tarantula
0.1.0 Indian ornamental tarantula
Colony of giant cave roaches
Colony of Madagascan hissing roaches
Colony of Guyana spotted roaches
Colony of Turkistan red roaches
Colony of Six-spotted roaches

And next week in the mail I'm getting:
1.1.0 Tailless whipscorpions
0.0.1 Puerto rican whipscorpion
1.1.0 Florida bark scorpions (C. gracilis)
1.1.0 Chinese armored tailed scorpions

(The numbers are Male.Female.Unsexed, I also have the scientific names for everything but I didn't want to confuse anyone)

What do I win other than 10 hours a day of cleaning and affection from these guys?


----------



## Andrew273 (Jan 25, 2008)

Red claw scorpion (Pandinus cavimanus)









Charlie weasel (Mustela putorius furo, I think)









Deathstalker scorpions (Leiurus quinquestriatus)


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Seems you like scorpians and tarantuals. haha


----------



## Andrew273 (Jan 25, 2008)

I adore my bugs. It's an addiction of sorts. I only started keeping them about a year ago.


----------



## Dumbo_Queen (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow and i thought i had a lot! How do you find the time?


----------



## Andrew273 (Jan 25, 2008)

By not having hobbies. I clean cages on my first day off each week and feed all the bugs on the second. Each night I have hours to play with everyone and feed. The only annoying part is feeding and watering every night.


----------



## Dumbo_Queen (Jul 20, 2008)

I know what you mean i used to have lots more than i have now, i have to down size as i din't have the time for them. It used to take me an hour to feed everything how long does it take you?


----------



## Andrew273 (Jan 25, 2008)

The bugs take me about an hour or so each week but I mist the tanks and clean out boluses and dead feeders (crickets, roaches, I used to feed mice to some but it made me cry). The verts take me about 30 minutes each night just to feed and water (most of that is cutting fruits and veggies primarily for the gliders but the others get a piece or two also). The dog and cat just get fed and watered whenever they run out.

Cleaning is a whole other story. Between the 3 rat cages, the ferret cage, and the glider/guinea pig cage that takes me about 3-5 hours a week. The gliders and guinea pig share a 5 foot tall cage I built for about $80. The middle is a giant aspen branch I found outside in winter so most of the pests froze and died. So far the two share the habitat really well. The first night the gliders would sneak down and steal guinea pig food but now they just go down to steal his poop for some reason. They don't eat it but they leave it in their water and food. They also drop pieces of fruits and veggies all night so the guinea likes them.

Nail trimming is the annoying part especially for the gliders. They take 3 people and a pair of leather gloves just to trim nails.


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

WOW....yup, you win. I thought I had a huge zoo
5 rats (plus 1 litter of 8 right now)
1 cat
2 dogs
4 horses
1 skunk
6 birds
5 snakes
1 bearded dragon
7 goldfish
a few other random fish

I think that still doesn't add up to what you have.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Whew, I don't know how you all do it! I "only" have 4 ratkins, 2 large dogs (GSD & Golden), and 3 kitties, and I'm tired! Of course I have a revolving door of fosters and in-transit rescues so I guess that saves me from wanting any more of my own.


----------



## Andrew273 (Jan 25, 2008)

Okay I got a few new things so here's the new list:

1.0.0 dog (American Eskimo cross, Odie)
0.1.0 cat (Hugo)
0.1.0 red eared slider
1.0.0 painter turtle
2.0.0 Sugar gliders (Gus and Dangles)
1.0.0 guinea pig (Guineasaurus rex aka Rocky)
1.0.0 ferret (Charlie weasel)
3.1.0 rats (Moomoo, Shevaun, Addy, and Sassy)
0.0.1. White's dumpy treefrog
1.1.0 Rusty red thicktail scorpions
0.0.1. Chilean brown scorpion
0.1.0 Arizona bark scorpion
1.0.0 Mountain bark scorpions
0.1.0 Desert hairy scorpion
0.0.1. Forest scorpion
0.1.1. Tanzanian three lined scorpion
1.2.0. Israeli deathstalker scorpions
0.1.0 Tri-colored burrowing scorpion
1.0.0 Tanzanian redclaw scorpion
0.0.2 Costa rican zebra tarantulas
0.1.0 Pinktoe tarantula
0.0.1 Martinique pinktoe tarantula
0.0.1 Mexican redknee tarantula
0.1.0. Curved horn baboon tarantula
0.1.0. Greated horned baboon tarantula
0.1.0 Greenbottle blue tarantula
1.1.1 Rosehair tarantulas
0.1.0 Togo starburst tarantula
0.1.0 Cameroon red baboon tarantula
0.0.1 Salmon pink birdeater tarantula
0.0.1 Socotra island blue baboon tarantula (M. balfouri the prize of my collection)
0.1.0 Chilean copper tarantula
0.1.0 Indian ornamental tarantula
0.1.0. Panama redrump tarantula
1.1.0. Tailless whipscorpions (Cave spiders)
0.0.1. Puerto rican tailless whipscorpions
0.0.2. Tanzanian blue ring centipede
0.0.1. Texas tiger centipede
0.0.1. Orange leg centipede (Sc sub dehaani)
0.0.1. Flagtail centipede
Colony of giant cave roaches
Colony of Madagascan hissing roaches
Colony of Guyana spotted roaches
Colony of Turkistan red roaches
Colony of Six-spotted roaches


----------

